
How to Address Your Coworker’s Bad Code - avinassh
http://www.daedtech.com/how-to-address-your-coworkers-bad-code-part-1
======
tpiha
I think we just need to talk about this often and dig into these problems
every day as a part of the job and not let tensions build up.

Address the problems while they are small, use humor and friendly attitude,
keep it constructive and everything should be just fine.

~~~
rypskar
I totally agree with you and also think a good approach is to start with
asking the offender if he can help with explaining his code to me so I can
understand it well enough so I can change it. Maybe also during the talk ask
how he managed to test his code. If I am lucky this will make him understand
why it is good to have solid code that others can understand and change
without his help. This way I am not directly saying that his code is bad, I am
saying I am not able to understand it leaving a possibility that it is me
there is a problem with. If the code was written more than 2 days ago he will
probably also start having problems with understanding exactly what it do.

